

Ask HN: How do you manage Anger due to frustration? - techaddict009

There are times in everyone&#x27;s life when something or everything goes wrong for a moment without any reason or your direct control over it.<p>Which leads to frustration and anger, which leads to breakage of control over your own mind!<p>How do you deal with such issues?
======
mkagenius
I try to look at the bigger picture, if the bigger picture is not harmed, it
should be okay.

I also wrote about it a couple of days back: [https://medium.com/p/being-nice-
is-so-much-better-8ae0b66fbc...](https://medium.com/p/being-nice-is-so-much-
better-8ae0b66fbc33)

------
Kumaiti
"How do you deal with such issues?"

Easy: get to understand this - ' without any reason or your direct control
over it.'

Once you do it, this 'breakage of control over your own mind!' doesn't happen
anymore.

